# Columbia College Chicago



## Topo (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this school?? I know it's the only college in the country with a standalone Television program, and since i want to write for tv it looks like a good possibility, but i only know what i read from their site....does anyone here have any input?


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you mean it's the only college in the country with a standalone TV program?


----------



## Topo (Oct 1, 2007)

Like everywhere else combines film and televsion or radio and television, but they just have a televsion department, where you can study elements of directing and production, or writing and producing. Here is the site...

www.columbiacollege.tv


----------



## Chris W (Oct 1, 2007)

Boston University used to have separate TV and Film departments when I was there - they might still.


----------



## Topo (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh really? I'll check it out. The columbia site just said it was the only standalone tv program in the country...that's what i was going off of. ha


----------



## yawnface86 (Oct 2, 2007)

Columbia has a great reputation with the local stations etc. Most of the television stations are huge in the Chicago area. I was going to PA on a feature film being shot there most of the people working on that shoot were alumni or students. They seemed nice.


----------

